# Shooting House Windows?



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

im building a big cabin style shooting house on my property and i wanna make it as water tight and warm as possible. im gonna have some comfy furniture in there for those cold midday sits. i just need some ideas on what type of windows i should put in it. i would like to have some that slide or roll out. help me out..


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Ryan, depends on how big you are building....My crew-cab box has truck sliding windows front and back then in the doors they are some type of windows that slide also but smaller to fit in a crew cab door. What ever you get, let me suggest some sheet metal as a visor over the windows to act as a drip edge....if you don't remember the house, here is the link...

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic412895-42-1.aspx?Highlight=shooting+house

Also BBOB has 1 sitting in his yard that he might sell cause he ran into problems at his lease..... You could probably find some old house windows or go to a junk yard and find old automotive windows....

Remember let's see lots of :takephoto:takephoto:takephoto during the making!!!:letsdrink


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

There is a Building Surplus store on Racetrack Road in Fort Walton Beach that has stuff for cheap that I think they get from builders who end up not using the stuff when the customer changes their mind. Might be a good place to find windows.


----------



## LABDOG3 (Jan 14, 2008)

Might try looking at the Habitat for Humanity "re-sell" stores...they have a lot of building materials, windows too,available pretty cheap...there is one in Pensacola on Old Palafox, not sure where you are located, but worth a shot...


----------



## slanddeerhunter (Jun 11, 2008)

ive seen people use windows out of an old school bus. they slide up and are about the right openning for a rifle.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm sorry... still wondering from the original title, why would you want to shoot house windows? Oh sure as a kid it was cool to find an abandoned house and nail the windows with bb-guns... 

But real houses, with real guns?...:banghead:banghead:doh:dohokeoke

Jim

PS, sorry, "shooting house windows" struck me as funny...


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

We usually just use a piece of plex-glass in a sliding groove. Quiet, cheap, and pretty water tight unless it's really blowing. Windows don't need to be very big, 8-12" tall. Sea-r-cy


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Sea-r-cy (2/17/2010)*We usually just use a piece of plex-glass in a sliding groove. Quiet, cheap, and pretty water tight unless it's really blowing. Windows don't need to be very big, 8-12" tall. Sea-r-cy


thats actually a really good idea that i havent thought of. even more water tight if you put a small rainshield over the windows. im still gonna look into real windows cause of the warmth aspect but ill keep that in mind! thanks everyone that replied


----------



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

> *ScullsMcNasty (2/17/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *Sea-r-cy (2/17/2010)*We usually just use a piece of plex-glass in a sliding groove. Quiet, cheap, and pretty water tight unless it's really blowing. Windows don't need to be very big, 8-12" tall. Sea-r-cy
> ...


Same here regarding the plexiglass. You have two grooved (like the female end of tongue and grooved flooring) pieces of plastic on each side and we tie a pull rope to the top of the plexi and pull it up and down and tie it off on a nail/screw in the open position as needed. Also added foam strips with the adhesive on the back around the edges and on the bottom of the window so the plexi is more insulated while in the closed position and trust me there is drastic difference in the temp when that little plexi window is open and closed. I like that set up cuz you can leave it closedon those cold mornings and they are very quiet and easy to open when deer appear. We used the tinted plexi for added camo.


----------



## TUBBLAWNS (Feb 18, 2008)

> *Rammer Jammer (2/18/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *ScullsMcNasty (2/17/2010)*
> ...


I have done the same but instead of them swinging open, you make them slide back and forth in a groove made by your two upper and bottom seals. Really draft free, and quiet, and I have put a buddy heater in one and have literally about run myself out of there because of it getting too hot.


----------



## Nascar03 (Oct 1, 2007)

I put a piece of l bracket or channel at the top above the openings to my windows and siliconed the top of them to channel water away from the seam, it worked great. By the way, when is the next batch of knives gonna be ready?


----------



## BANKWALKER (Aug 26, 2009)

Try finding some horizontal slider windows. The are usually cheaper than vertical house type windows and I have found work better in shooting houses. They do not stick as bad in cold weather and you never have to worry about one slamming shut on you.


----------



## swampy (Aug 15, 2008)

Ryan, did you ever get any windows ?


----------



## dajowi (Jan 15, 2008)

If u have a table saw go and buy aDado blade. Use 2 x4 's and cut 1/2 inch Dado's through the top and bottom frame. Put a little felt in the bottom of the grooves.Plexi glass will slide through nicely. This is how my Grandfather has built them for years and it is very quiet and cheap.


----------



## collardncornbread (Sep 28, 2009)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl2_lblFullMessage>Ryan, depends on how big you are building....My crew-cab box has truck sliding windows front and back then in the doors they are some type of windows that slide also but smaller to fit in a crew cab door. What ever you get, let me suggest some sheet metal as a visor over the windows to act as a drip edge....if you don't remember the house, here is the link...

 Does your shooting house have 4--wheel drive too?

Actually I did go hunt with a buddy several years ago who had an old junker on the property. He said he decided to clean it out and try it. --Turned out to be a pretty good shooting house--"CAR" The neighbors never knew he was hunting from it.

Now for the Question at hand. I bought 1/4" plexi-glass to put in mine. But I dont want to loose half my space with a sliding window. I am still trying to decide on putting hinges on the top, and letting them fold in. or sacrificing half the window opening with a slide. I know it could slide both ways, but when the deer is running does you may only have a short time to get on him, and all the space you can get.


----------



## davis831 (Nov 28, 2007)

cut the groove in the top deeper.. that way you can still get them out. all you do is slide up then pull the bottom out. that is what we do but the wind will blow and rattel the windows so we just cut shims in and wedge in when we leave..


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

I was going to use a type of lexan that cuts much easier then plexiglass, for some slidders and may still in other ones I'm going to build for guest to stay warm and dry...in the big house I have found some house windows for cheap and will be using those...remember you will need more room out of the windows for bow hunting and getting the proper angle from them ....thats why I went with the house windows and they are a lot easier to install for me....once I finally do...now that warmer weather is here, I can finally finish it and start on another one on top of some scaffolding I picked up!


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

> *swampy (3/8/2010)*Ryan, did you ever get any windows ?


No i havent even went back up there yet but im gonna take a day off work next week and go up there to do some work. i think im gonna go with the plexiglass. it seems really easy and cost effective...


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Ryan, I'll ask my buddy where he got his shooting house windows from.


----------

